# Renting in Giza



## DB2015 (Jan 14, 2016)

Hi everyone, I need to find a two bedroom flat to rent in the area of Giza and don't want to be ripped off as I'm not a wealthy westerner, just a simple teacher who's been offered a teaching job. I have a dog with me so would need a pet friendly place in a safe environment as I've heard that they steal pet dogs in Cairo (is this really true?). Budget: anywhere from 2,500 le to 5,000 le. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

5,000le should get you a newer apartment in a good building, on a safe street. I don't know anything about Giza area, but I'm sure there are newer neighborhoods with good security. You do need to keep an eye on your dog, choose an apartment that isn't on the ground floor ect.. some buildings have very well thought out security, with guards (boabs), automatic doors, other buildings don't have any. Also, due to prevalence of street dogs, poison does get put out on the streets periodically - though there are parks and other safe areas to walk dogs (you'll have to ask other dog owners in the area what they do) 

As for where to look, there are many real estate sites; try https://www.propertyfinder.eg/en/ to get an idea of what is out there and current asking prices.
Good luck!


----------



## DB2015 (Jan 14, 2016)

Many thanks, appreciate your help here!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Giza is a huge area.. and covers many districts. I live in El Agouza .do you have an idea what area of Giza you want to live in ? 

Dogs.. yes dogs are stolen daily for resale/breeding/dog fighting/ransom. I can talk with some authority on this as I am involved with animal welfare. 
I know no parks in the area to walk dogs. I have two and to be honest it is a nightmare having a dog if you do not have a garden. The streets are covered in litter, broken glass and hypodermic syringes. and of course strychnine poison The rubbish attracts cats and baladi dogs ( this is what we call stray dogs) Egyptians on the whole do not like dogs and will tease your dogs when you walk them. The Baladi dogs may challenge them. 

Welcome to Egypt.


----------



## DB2015 (Jan 14, 2016)

Hi, thanks for your useful reply. I've met some people on fb who live in Sheikh Zayed City in a compound which they say is great as there are walking areas for their dogs and it looks inviting. However, my concern is distance as it takes one hour from my workplace to travel to Sheikh Zayed and leaving my dog in a flat from 6.30am until 4pm is a very long time. I would ideally prefer to live much closer so that at the end of the school day I can get home quickly to take my dog out and just spend the rest of the day with him. Some people are saying that Maadi is a much better area. What do you say? Thanks again.


----------



## DB2015 (Jan 14, 2016)

MaidenScotland said:


> Giza is a huge area.. and covers many districts. I live in El Agouza .do you have an idea what area of Giza you want to live in ?
> 
> Dogs.. yes dogs are stolen daily for resale/breeding/dog fighting/ransom. I can talk with some authority on this as I am involved with animal welfare.
> I know no parks in the area to walk dogs. I have two and to be honest it is a nightmare having a dog if you do not have a garden. The streets are covered in litter, broken glass and hypodermic syringes. and of course strychnine poison The rubbish attracts cats and baladi dogs ( this is what we call stray dogs) Egyptians on the whole do not like dogs and will tease your dogs when you walk them. The Baladi dogs may challenge them.
> ...


Are dogs stolen from appartments? That is my biggest concern.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

DB2015 said:


> Hi, thanks for your useful reply. I've met some people on fb who live in Sheikh Zayed City in a compound which they say is great as there are walking areas for their dogs and it looks inviting. However, my concern is distance as it takes one hour from my workplace to travel to Sheikh Zayed and leaving my dog in a flat from 6.30am until 4pm is a very long time. I would ideally prefer to live much closer so that at the end of the school day I can get home quickly to take my dog out and just spend the rest of the day with him. Some people are saying that Maadi is a much better area. What do you say? Thanks again.


I do not think anyone would break into your apartment to steal your dog unless it is a highly unusual breed that would fetch many thousands, 

Maadi has many expats, there is a maadi pets facebook page to organise dog walks etc plus you have the desert on your doorstep You also have good vets in Maadi. I would recommend Advanced Pet Care on Rd 199 Dr Ramy. 
You can also take well behaved leashed dogs into the BCA,club etc.. 
Streets dogs are a problem wherever you live plus they tend to poison them, so make sure you do not let your dog touch anything on the street.. touching the poison will kill him


----------



## DB2015 (Jan 14, 2016)

Thanks. I really appreciate your help. I'll check Maadi out. Any tips on how to find more modern places to rent within my housing allowance of 5,000 Egyptian pounds?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

DB2015 said:


> Thanks. I really appreciate your help. I'll check Maadi out. Any tips on how to find more modern places to rent within my housing allowance of 5,000 Egyptian pounds?




5000 is an ok allowance. there are Maadi facebook pages you might to look for those and ask in there.. if you can find a garden then go for that even if the apartment is not quite what you are looking for. but never leave the dog in the garden unattended. believe me you will be thankful on a winters morning to be able to stand at the door and watch the dog run into the garden to pee..


----------

